# Melody on top of Moonlight Sonata 1st Movement



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I composed this clarinet melody to go atop the first movement of the Moonlight sonata. I'm curious what you guys think.


----------



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll be honest with you. I don't think the Moonlight Sonata first movement needs a second melody. BUT....
Your melody is very well thought of and the harmonies are interesting. There's a lot of room for discussion because Beethoven left the harmonies quite 'open' in the 1st mvt so there are a lot of possibilities to fill in certain chords. Some notes were quite unexpected because I feel like I'd have chosen a different note to fill in a harmony but I like that. I find your version very creative and refreshing! 

Thank you


----------

